# CCRI Lieutenant Warwick



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Campus Police Lieutenant*
Institution:
*Community College of Rhode Island*

Location:
Warwick, RI

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
04/06/2021

Type:
Full-Time

*Department:* College Police

*About CCRI*
The Community College of Rhode Island is the states only public comprehensive associate degree-granting thingy.
To learn about what employees value at CCRI and what it means to work here, please read about our Guiding Principles and watch videos of our employees doing what they do best:

Guiding Principles: Going the Distance for Our Students – CCRI
*Job Summary
CLASS DEFINITION:
GENERAL STATEMENT OF DUTIES:*

On an assigned shift, to supervise the work of Campus Police Officers and others of a lesser rank engaged in performing duties of a patrolling, protective and policing nature upon the premises of a post-secondary educational institution; to make arrests in accordance with provisions of the law; to act as shift Commander in the absence of a superior officer; and to do related work as required.
*SUPERVISION RECEIVED:*

Works under the general supervision of a superior from whom assignments and instructions are received; work is reviewed for conformance to law, regulations,

institutional policy and instructions.
*SUPERVISION EXERCISED:*

Supervises the work of Campus Police Officers and other subordinates on an assigned shift; reviews work by frequent inspections, to insure compliance with law, regulations, institutional policy and instructions.
*Duties and Responsibilities

ILLUSTRATIVE EXAMPLES OF WORK PERFORMED:*

On an assigned shift, to supervise the work of Campus Police Officers and others of a lesser rank engaged in performing duties of a patrolling, protective and policing nature upon the premises of a postsecondary educational institution.
To take roll calls; to conduct inspections of personnel at the beginning of duty tour; to give special orders and assignments and to certify time and attendance records for personnel on the shift.
To make periodic tours to provide field checks on all patrols; as required to patrol an assigned area.
To direct and regulate traffic; to provide information to the public; to respond, investigate and make detailed reports on traffic violations, accidents and criminal incidents.
To operate a breathalyzer, take fingerprints and pictures as required.
To arrest with or without a warrant, as permitted within the law, any person for violations of state or federal criminal statutes or for violation of local town ordinances occurring on said premises or upon streets and highways immediately adjacent to said premises and to process and/or detain such person(s) as required; and to write and submit reports concerning such actions.
To appear in court or at other hearings such as campus judicial boards and give testimony, and prepare paperwork relating to such appearances.
To cooperate with other law enforcement agencies, fire departments and the State Fire Marshal's Office in the enforcement of laws and regulations.
To operate a communications office and keep police and fire records.
To render first aid related to First Responder Certification.
To do related work as required.
*Minimum Requirements
EDUCATION AND EXPERIENCE:

Education:* Such as may have been gained through: graduation from an approved high school; and must satisfactorily complete the Rhode Island Municipal Police Training Academy curriculum; and
*Experience:* Such as may have been gained through: considerable employment in a responsible full-time position requiring maintenance of law and order, and the protection of life and property including the

responsibility for the arrest and detention of persons in violation of the law.

*Or,* any combination of education and experience that shall be substantially equivalent to the above education and experience.
*KNOWLEDGES, SKILLS AND CAPACITIES:* A thorough knowledge of applicable Board of Regents' and institutional regulations; a thorough knowledge of applicable state laws related to law enforcement; a working knowledge of the principles and practices commonly applied by a police officer in

the enforcement of law and regulations to protect life and property; the ability to apply such knowledges, principles and practices; the ability to plan, supervise and review the work of a subordinate staff; the ability to assist in training the work of subordinates engaged in maintaining law and order and protecting persons and property; the ability to review and evaluate findings of investigations; the ability to assist

subordinates in the prosecution of persons arrested for violations; the ability to analyze situations quickly and objectively and to act quickly, calmly, decisively and correctly in an emergency; the ability to render first aid related to First Responder Certification; the ability to qualify with and carry firearms as expressly authorized by the Board of Governors (Gen. law 16-52-2); the ability to understand and carry out oral and

written instructions; the ability to write and speak effectively; the ability to operate a communications office and keep reports; and related capacities and abilities.
*SPECIAL REQUIREMENTS:*

Must be physically qualified to perform assigned duties as evidenced by a physician's certificate.
Must possess a valid Rhode Island driver's license.
Must acquire First Responder Certification within 6 months of
*Competencies and Desired Qualifications*
Excellent communication and interpersonal skills.
*Full-Time/Part-Time*
Full-Time

*FLSA*
Exempt

*Collective Bargaining Unit*
CCRI Educational Support Professional Association

*Permanent/Limited position*
Permanent

*Academic/Calendar Year*
Calendar

*Work Schedule Information*
Monday - Friday 3:00pm - 11:00pm

*Application Close Date*
04/16/2021

*Posting Number*
SF00639

*Quick Link*
https://jobs.ccri.edu/postings/3057

*Disability Accommodations*
CCRI is committed to ensuring the full participation of all applicants throughout the recruitment process. If you should require an accommodation during the application process, please notify the Department of Institutional Equity and Human Resources prior to the closing of the posting by calling (401) 825-2311.
*EEO Statement
CCRI is an Equal Opportunity / Affirmative Action Employer.*

We recognize that diversity and inclusivity are essential to creating a dynamic, positive and high-performing educational and work environment. We welcome applicants who can contribute to the College's commitment to excellence created by diversity and inclusivity.

CCRI prohibits discrimination, including harassment and retaliation, on the basis of race, color, national or ethnic origin, gender, gender identity or expression, religion, disability, age, sexual orientation, genetic information, marital status, citizenship status or status as a protected veteran. Inquiries or complaints concerning discrimination shall be referred to the College's Title IX Coordinator at: [email protected].

The Jeanne Clery Act requires institutions of higher education to disclose campus policy statements and crime statistics. Our annual report is available here:

https://www.ccri.edu/campuspolice/pdfs/Annual Security Report 2019.pd
*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Office of Human Resources
Community College of Rhode Island

Online App. Form:
https://jobs.ccri.edu/postings/3070


----------

